# Caribe tank



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Well here is another update on my caribes(size in my signature) not much change but a tad bit of size difference mainly hight from the smaller ones and some more width and bulk, same tank new deco, thanks for looking


----------



## igotaweinerdog (Jul 16, 2007)

impressive... makes me wish i still had my caribe


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks for the reply


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Very Nice..........


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

i cant wait till i get a caribe,, but anyway


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks for the replys guys


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Love the look of the big Caribe. Miss my 10" brute. Good work.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

they are huge!!! their fins are wonderful


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice Caribe Sir.....I like the looks of your setup also...Well done...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

beautiful caribe.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful sir. Those are some true monsters, what size tank is that? They make that tank look TINY!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i think its a 210 its 7'by2'by2' thanks for the replys guys


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Those caribe are awsome mann !!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Like everybody's said, your cariba look fantastic.
Nice photography too!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Wow, very nice caribes. Good Size..


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

thats one hell of a shoal.............very impressive


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice looking caribies man


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

beautiful fish man


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Awsome pics. Some of those pics look like they would win POTM. Did you buy them at this size or raise them from young?


----------



## enzinio (Nov 6, 2007)

awsome great tank great pics and awsome fish i love the width of the buggers id love some caribes can anyone point me in the right direction where i could get some im based in Northampton England


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i got them the two biggest ones about an inch or a bit less smaller than they were they are growing like they are young pygos and the 2 smaller ones i got a good 3" ago


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Impressive..


----------

